# FIXED: Nepomuk: "No soprano backend available"

## Erdie

Seit ich meine kde3 installation entfernt habe kommt folgende Meldung wenn ich versuche den file indexer zu starten:

"No soprano backend available"

soprano selbst ist installiert. Fehlst sonst noch etwas, damit Nepomuk wieder funktioniert?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Hat sich erledigt. Neues emergen von soprane hat es gefixt  :Wink: 

----------

